# Apartment in Al Nahda



## Licheng (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi any recommendations of nice 2 or 3 bedrooms apartment in Al Nahda?
The kids will be going to Pristine Private School, think will be staying somewhere 
Nearby don't want them to travel too long in the school bus also.

Appreciate someone can share their experience and apartments name.

Thank you


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, what I did was a half day tour of all the buildings near my children school. go in all the building ask the watchman (Natoor) for any empty apartments, see the apartments and then talk to the estate agency and signoff.

This is the quickest way.


----------



## Licheng (Dec 19, 2014)

We went there these few days but not all buildings have the TO LET sign number to call. We called the Amani Residence, saw the BIG sign with number at the building but they said fully booked!


----------



## Licheng (Dec 19, 2014)

You meant we can just walk in to the building? Saw only residence can enter the building. &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

yes just walk in at the reception there will be a security guard/watchman and he will let you know if any are available. if there is, you can see it there n then.

lot of legwork..


----------



## Licheng (Dec 19, 2014)

Dubai here i come! said:


> yes just walk in at the reception there will be a security guard/watchman and he will let you know if any are available. if there is, you can see it there n then.
> 
> lot of legwork..


Thank you for the advise, will go again later to ask around. Just asking are you staying there?


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

yes this is how i found my aprtmt near the school.


----------

